# 1/7/2013 - 17" Smallmouth Bass, Little Miami River



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Between myself and WAREHOUSE, we literally know of every decent spot to fish on the LMR from Loveland down to the Ohio River. However, when you get upstream, we both are pretty unfamiliar. We have been scouting out spots and taking the bull by the horns and have yet to really have an "off season." 

There was a spot up north where I used to party at when I was in my later teenage years. I remember fishing there with a bobber and a worm and having success but not really understanding why. A group of us OGFer's have been exchanging group e-mails to each other to cure the winter itch with scouting reports. Today HOUSE and I decided to head upstream and start familiarizing ourselves with some northern sections of the river that we have all been discussing.

We weren't expecting to catch much of anything, this was more of a "recon" mission then it was anything else. We struck Smallmouth bass GOLD with this spot and can't wait to get out there when the fish are more active. While casting, I looked over at HOUSE and said "Dude, I don't think we are going to catch &%* today, it's freakin' cold" Literally a few seconds later I got a huge strike.

I hear HOUSE saying "Is it a fish? Is it a fish?!" I honestly had no clue because the thing was fighting like a 17" wet gym sock. When I got it out we were both equally as shocked! We got some pictures and put it back and continued our scouting mission. Needless to say, summer can't get here soon enough!

Goes to show that they are in there, you just have to bundle up and get out there! If that doesn't work, bring WAREHOUSE with you because he seems to be good luck for everyone!


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

That is a pig!

I can't wait to get this wrap off my hand so I can get back out there. I want to hit more spots on the LMR this year as soon as I am able.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

That is a nice fish anytime of the year, especially January!
What was it caught on?


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Great fish! Way to be the winter time blues


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice smallie for any time of year!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

way to stay on "em fellas...nice fish!


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Way to go! Its good to see your hard work getting to know your water is paying off.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

WHAT? The LMR? Something smells fishy (pun intended) here. Aren't you the guy that said there are no fish in the LMR ?! 
Also, what's with this "group" that shares info. Sounds like high school crap to me. Dam cliques!
Stay away from the northern parts of the LMR dag nabbit! "My" fish don't need your bad influences or WAREHOUSES!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

thats a beauty. love the coloration


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

It should go to a dermatologist about that mole though.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

farleybucks said:


> That is a nice fish anytime of the year, especially January!
> What was it caught on?


I got it jigging some jerkbaits. I really didn't think we were going to get anything this far north but I figured at the very least I'd go for some saugers.





co-angler said:


> WHAT? The LMR? Something smells fishy (pun intended) here. Aren't you the guy that said there are no fish in the LMR ?!


Did I say Little Miami River? I meant to say Mill Creek. There are TONS of these guys hanging out waiting to be caught in there, especially this time of year.




co-angler said:


> Also, what's with this "group" that shares info. Sounds like high school crap to me. Dam cliques!


Everyone in the clique seems legit, but there is this one guy from the Westside that said he's in the casino 7 days a week for 12 hours a day. I think he might have a gambling problem.



co-angler said:


> Stay away from the northern parts of the LMR dag nabbit! "My" fish don't need your bad influences or WAREHOUSES!


It's like the plague! It's too late, I am too intrigued!!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice fish to start off the year, Mike. We should hit the Ohio this week and go after some bigger prizes


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Nice fish to start off the year, Mike. We should hit the Ohio this week and go after some bigger prizes


I was thinking that. The OR wont get blowed out as fast by the rain.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a nice one! Too much ice on the river up here, it must be warmer down there.


----------

